
Ask HN: I am looking for sw to increase the user engagement of a saas app - melenaos
I want to increase the user engagement of a saas app, new features proposal, bug reporting, vote for new features etc. Is there any free or paid software that can help me?
======
yrezgui
Check out [https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

~~~
melenaos
Nice one

